# Gunner's Up



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

About 2 months ago I sold my Bumper Boys and Zingers and bought 3 Gunner SOGs with Dogtra controls. A retired gunner also from GU was already sitting in the barn unused. I have two issues with this setup. I should have made the switch a couple of years ago, and I want one more of the retired guns. 

Only two working dogs occupy my kennel now, and almost all of my training is done alone. One critter is a 5 year old AA dog; the other is an 8 month old puppy. There is very little in the way of training especially with the older dog that cannot be accomplished effectively with this setup. Even the pup is understanding the sounds from the receivers making help in the field possible. Obviously there are times when a live gunner would be helpful with the youngster, but nonetheless, we are making good progress.

Equipment reliability is extremely important to me because my training time is limited. To date I have had exactly zero equipment failures with the GU setup. Thanks to Rich Davis for providing a great product.

Frank Price
Bayou Magic Retrievers


----------



## Chris Wellsandt (Sep 3, 2009)

I just found this ad... did you already sell? I am sure you msut have at that good price.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Chris,

This is a product review forum, not the classifieds....try there, several for sell.

Here's the link: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=30

FOM


----------

